# ssl, tomcat und jsp anwendungen



## franzy (14. Jan 2009)

hallo,

ich habe eine jsf web applikation erstellt und habe diese im tomcat 6 deployed. über http lässt sie sich aufrufen. 
wie kann ich die anwendung über https also ssl laufen lassen? laut doku: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=68198&highlight=https+tomcat , muss ich mir ein zerifikat erstellen oder kaufen. dieses ins user verzeichnis legen. in der server.xml denn ssl connector auskommentieren und fertig ist es. ich habe es noch nicht ausprobiert, erst mal theoretisch 

was muss ich noch machen. muss ich meine anwendung abändern, oder funktioniert alles weiterhin. nur das es jetzt über ssl geht. ich muss doch bestimmt was in die web.xml des anwendung eintragen oder? wird die anwendung ganz normal im webapp ordner im tomcat hinterlegt? wie weiß der tomcat wie er dann diese anwendung aus dem webapp ordner zurodnern muss?

es gibt echt viele informationen,aber keine die genau das ganze gut beschreiben wie ich die anwendungen behandeln muss.

vielen dank schon einmal
grüße franzy


----------



## Guest (15. Jan 2009)

Prinzipiell musst du nichts an der Anwendung ändern, es reicht den anderen Connector einzukommentieren. 

Das einzige was mir einfallen würde wären evtl. absolute URLs die mit http:// beginnen zu ändern (sollten sowieso besser relativ sein).


----------



## franzy (15. Jan 2009)

hi,

ok. also ich kann dann die anwendung über http und https aufrufen? das mach ja kein sinn, oder? ihregend wie muss der tomcat ja unscheiden können.

grüße franzy


----------



## Gast (16. Jan 2009)

hallo,

ich habe mir mit keytool -genkey -v -keyalg RSA -alias tomcat -keypass changeit -storepass changeit 
ein zertifikat erstellt und den tomcat neugestartet. ich kann die anwendung über https aufrufen. aber ich erhalte vom firefox dei meldung:



> Sichere Verbindung fehlgeschlagen
> 
> www.test.de verwendet ein ungültiges Sicherheitszertifikat.
> 
> ...




klar das zertifikat hab ich erstellt aber doch für die domaine www.test.de. dann müsste ich dorch normalerweise wenn ich die domaine augrufe die meldung nicht erhalten.

grüße


----------



## franzy (16. Jan 2009)

hallo,

ich habe mir mit keytool -genkey -v -keyalg RSA -alias tomcat -keypass changeit -storepass changeit 
ein zertifikat erstellt und den tomcat neugestartet. ich kann die anwendung über https aufrufen. aber ich erhalte vom firefox dei meldung:



> Sichere Verbindung fehlgeschlagen
> 
> www.test.de verwendet ein ungültiges Sicherheitszertifikat.
> 
> ...




klar das zertifikat hab ich erstellt aber doch für die domaine www.test.de. dann müsste ich dorch normalerweise wenn ich die domaine augrufe die meldung nicht erhalten.

grüße


----------



## ig0rant (16. Jan 2009)

Die Fehlermeldung erhälst du, weil dein Zertifikat nicht von einer Zertifizierungsstelle signiert wurde, die von deinem Browser als vertrauenswürdig eingestuft wurde. Du musst also entweder deinem Browser beibringen, dass du dem Zertifikat trotzdem vertraust oder dir ein signiertes Zertifikat kaufen (Versign, Thawte, etc).


----------

